# Kestrel 200 SC?



## pc1979 (May 11, 2011)

Hello all,

I am seeking information on my father's old bicycle.

The bike is a Kestrel 200 SC. I would like to know what year it is and any other relevant information. I have taken many pictures and hopefully they can help with identification. I can't find a model # on it and don't know the measurements either. My father is about 6ft if that would help determine size. From my research, my estimate is that it's worth anywhere between $500-$700; however I would like the opinion of those more experienced--along with as many details as possible about this particular bicycle. Thank you for your time. Pictures are below.

ALBUM: https://img571.imageshack.us/g/p1010812y.jpg/

INDIVIDUAL IMAGES (LARGER SIZE, BETTER QUALITY):

https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/8796/p1010812y.jpg
https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/4594/p1010811i.jpg
https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1662/p1010810c.jpg
https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/9880/p1010809d.jpg
https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/2738/p1010808y.jpg
https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/3154/p1010807g.jpg
https://img803.imageshack.us/img803/92/p1010806.jpg
https://img805.imageshack.us/img805/5959/p1010805r.jpg
https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/2198/p1010804ne.jpg
https://img694.imageshack.us/img694/7549/p1010803i.jpg
https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/207/p1010802t.jpg
https://img221.imageshack.us/img221/830/p1010801m.jpg
https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/3739/p1010800p.jpg


----------

